# IE11 now available for Windows 7



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> If you are using Windows 7 and have been jealous of your Windows 8 counterparts who are using IE11, be jealous no more. Microsoft has announced the availability of IE11 for Windows 7 and you can download it right now.


Here


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Just saw this earlier on a web ad...now maybe IE is going to be "secure"?? Whats the probality of bugs and issues with this release version??


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

From what I've read this is their most secure and fastest...You could probably question any browser with the probability of bugs and issues with their release versions, but I prefer to use several browsers just to keep up....


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL me too FF and IE are my 2, however lately its been mostly IE, cause nit works best with my websites I vist most often


----------



## Rochus_simic (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for update I will download it.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I DL'ed it last night, seems to run and use LESS RAM than IE9 but seems "laggy"?? Its not quite as click and go as IE 9 was, IMO.


----------

